# Positive comments on MMA & UFC from boxing site



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.britishboxing.net/news_2446-You-ve-been-warned-UFC-is-on-the-march.html

This positive reporting on the UFC and MMA is from a British boxing site. We were talking at training tonight about the boxing v MMA talk there has been recently in the media. Most of it has been very negative with the writers either taking the 'brutal, human cock fighting' view or the opposite ' WWE fake fighting' type of stuff.
  Some thought boxing will fade out in the next ten years with MMA taking over and the big purses going to MMA fighters, some others thought that boxing would survive but not be such a big thing as it is now. My instructor thought that the UFC would leave the UK and move to Europe probably Germany, as there is too much competition here and the UFC would not make so much money!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Positve feed back is great and as far as it fading either boxing or MMA. I really doubt it they have to strong of a following.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 19, 2007)

While I don't do the ground fighting thing myself, I do see UFC/Pride/IFL etc type sports as being much less brutal on the fighters than boxing. I'd MUCH rather get sleeper'd (rear naked choke) than have my brain bashed around until I dropped. Although, I'd also much rather KO someone with a round kick as well ;p.
I do like that we have such diversity in organizations though, between those first three, K-1, Bodog, WEC, and the rest, quite a few versions to watch.


----------

